# flathead tips



## buckeyecat1 (May 18, 2010)

i seem to struggle when it comes to flatheads, if anyone could give me tips on what to look for when selecting a spot or the type of bait to use i would appreciate it. i fish the scioto river around griggs and sometimes o'shay.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

In rivers, fish the outside bends, especially above riffle areas...And large snag areas...use LARGE LIVE BAITS! the biggest livliest things you can find! If you put in the time, you will catch a flathead...


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

here is a link to a very good post from a flat head guide from Illinois from a different forum, hope it helps http://catfishacademy.hqforums.com/ten-helpful-tips-for-flatheaders-dot-vt422.html


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

buckeyecat1 said:


> i seem to struggle when it comes to flatheads, if anyone could give me tips on what to look for when selecting a spot or the type of bait to use i would appreciate it. i fish the scioto river around griggs and sometimes o'shay.


There isnt many Flats in Griggs or OShay. Prolly why your strugglin


----------

